# Online Degree?



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Anybody that knows, does a BS in CJ that you received online hold any water with depts? I had 2 years in at N.E. Univ. and can finish my degree online. Anyone had any probs with an online degree? My current employer said they view it the same as a "regular" degree but I'm more interested in local/state depts.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Redline,

I am currently finishing up my bachelor's with University of Phoenix. As you know, I'm a Deputy Sheriff. The state will accept it for the purposes of education bonus per our contract. As far as the Quinn Bill, my contention is that if it is nationally or regionally accredited, and you were enrolled before the January 1st grandfathering date, you should be all set. With that said, I'm not the Board of Education.


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

*negative*

I believe that for the Quinn Bill, it has to be a state approved school. You can browse a list of schools by doing a search on the state site www.mass.gov.

I believe that under the new quidelines, the state does not accept (for the purposes of Quinn incentive:

1) any school that offers any credits for "life"experience (PD training, work, certifications etc..)

2) schools that are not on the Quinn list

Check it out and correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

*read this for some more info*

some more info.

http://www.townonline.com/tewksbury/news/local_regional/tew_newalquinnbill10152003.htm


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

A college that offers a online degree is Arizona state University. I think Western New England College offers one but im not totally sure.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

CapePD,

You are correct in a sense. However, if you enrolled in a non-approved school prior to January 1st, 2004, you are grandfathered and exempt from the new Quinn Bill regulations.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Tthat's interesting, i'll have to look into that. Thanx guys.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Along the same lines, I just got some stuff from Boston University the other day. They are offering a completely online Master of Arts - Criminal Justice program now. I'm not sure if they have been accepted by the state for Quinn though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

In regards to a degree in Criminal Justice it does not matter whether or not you receive your bachelors or masters degree online or not just whether or not the school you are receiving your degree from is acredited for the quinn bill. I am currently studying to receive my master's degree and it was recently discussed what colleges have accreditation and which do not. This is where the quinn bill comes into play. Such schools as WNEC and Curry for example did not pass. When you go to sign up for class you can ask the school and they can tell you whether or not they are.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

It is important to note though, that the accredidation standards only apply to students who enrolled after the "grandfathering" date of January 1st, 2004.


----------



## kmartinsen (Jan 5, 2004)

I"m interested in working on my Masters online....not sure where to start...good CJ Schools/websites etc. Anyone with an online CJ Masters or working on one?


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

UMass Lowell is now offering an on-line CJ master's program


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Boston University has an online MA in Criminal Justice program. You can get the brochure online through their website. On the surface it seems like a really interesting program. I still have a year or so left on my BA left, so we'll see then...


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

After doing some research it seems Umass and Northeastern are accepted under the Quinn bill for Online Degrees. Now if I can just save up another $20k.... :roll:


----------



## ejk55 (Dec 21, 2002)

Would you really want to spend all that money and time sitting in front of a computer?


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm finishing up my BA at UMass Boston this semester. I will look at all options for my Masters, but I am leaning towards online. I haven't completed any research, but having done it the old fashioned way, I am ready to try something different.



> Would you really want to spend all that money and time sitting in front of a computer?


Yes....
A. It's a write-off (Continuing Ed)
B. I've got a few years left to make the money back
C. I'd rather sit in the comfort of my home than pay $6 a day (or more)for parking to sit in a classroom. If I can choose the time I sit down in front of my computer, even better.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Umass Boston $6 daily parking now? YIKES. 
At least you get to take a little bit of the school home with you everyday.
I remember little flakes of concrete and fluids on the hood of my car every night I left (it was only$3.50 in 2001)
:shock:


----------



## Bpd (Mar 22, 2004)

Has anyone here take a Dante online?
If so any info would be great.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

For any of you looking to start a Master's Degree Online, as some of you know I've done a little looking in to what will be accepted under the new Quinn Bill and what won't be. Currently, UMass Lowell is offerring an entirley online Master's Degree in Criminal Justice Administration, which is accepted for purposes of the Quinn Bill. Norwich University is also offering a nearly completley online (one week residency at the end) Master's Degree in Justice Administration which is not currently approved for the Quinn Bill. However, their Director of Admissions tells me that they have entered in to talks with the Mass. Board of Higher Education, and plan on being accepted by Spring 2005. Just some options to think about. 
I should be finishing up my Bachelor's with Phoenix this year, and plan on attending either UMass Lowell, Norwich, or BU, depending on their approval status and cost.


----------

